# grand



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

was wondering if anybody has been up to the grand
curious how the water is looking 
seems like it is still muddy but just wondering what it looks like
even a pm back would be helpful thanks everyone


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I might to the the grand tomorrow. Check out some of the smaller streams, see if the steelhead are spawning.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

the Grand has been fishing very well the last couple of days


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Checked out hidden valley today. Grand is pretty muddy. Gonna get muddier with all the run off. Smaller streams are rising


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

hailtothethief said:


> View attachment 257774
> 
> Checked out hidden valley today. Grand is pretty muddy. Gonna get muddier with all the run off. Smaller streams are rising


Very nice pic !


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll be on the grand tomorrow. I hope the dirty water rumors are true. That will chase off some fair water guys for sure.


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

The water is muddy. Got 3 today. The people i talked to where having a slow day. Went to 3 spots and saw the same people at all 3 spots. One guy told me to quit following him even tho i beat him to the hole that i started the day at


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

We tried trolling the grand today. Solid mud.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Good clarity by st Clair st. I got a dozen. Slow day with the wind fight.


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

A dozen doesnt sound like a slow day to me.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

It took around 4 hours. Lol slow for that area I should say.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

hmmmm i see the flow gauge is goin up again


----------



## Weatherhead (Dec 9, 2017)

ldrjay said:


> Good clarity by st Clair st. I got a dozen. Slow day with the wind fight.


So what were you doing, because I got skunked. I was out all day, started on the Chagrin, then Grand, then on to Conny. Nymp indi and otter soft eggs and atlas jar salmon eggs on the fly rod, and jig, jig trailed with gulp, and jig with a San Juan worm above it. Never even got a bite.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Jig and maggot deep on wind blown part of the river. Calm areas I got nothing.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I fished Sunday got 5. Spoons and jigs. Buddy got 2 Monday. Had to try different spots.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Crushed 'em on an unstocked trib yesterday. Most on a jig & bobber.
All on the edges of the current flow.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

We have still been killing them the past two days. Main river. Weird no people around....


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Crap this reminded me I have loose steel eggs to deal with...


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Hows the water looking for this weekend. Still muddy or clear now? Noticed on usgs the flow went up this week and temps came up a couple degrees.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Where I'm fishing it's good to go. Buddy is out now has three in three casts. Go!!!!!! I don't know if it can get much better!


----------

